# 02/26 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Bryan & Kofi Sign On The Dotted Line.



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Spectrum Center, Charlotte, NC*​


> Kofi Kingston’s journey to a one-on-one match for the WWE Championship has been a long and circuitous one. Tonight, The Dreadlocked Dynamo will finally sign his name on the dotted line for the biggest opportunity of his 11-year career, when he and “The New” Daniel Bryan make their WWE Fastlane match official during a contract signing. What will happen when these two rivals come face-to-face? Find out on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*“The New” Daniel Bryan and Kofi Kingston to sign contract for their WWE Title Match at WWE Fastlane tonight*​


> Kofi Kingston will get another opportunity to dethrone “The New” Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion at WWE Fastlane and tonight, the two Superstars will make the match official when they sign the contract for the major title bout.
> 
> Kingston has pinned Bryan on the last two editions of SmackDown LIVE, while, in turn, Bryan pinned Kingston inside the Elimination Chamber to retain his eco-friendly WWE Championship. The Dreadlocked Dynamo’s momentum has been surging for the past several weeks and it is clear that Bryan is aware of it. What will happen when the two sign on the dotted line?











*Can Johnny Gargano keep the momentum going against Cesaro?*​


> Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa made a major statement when they defeated The Bar last week in their debut on SmackDown LIVE. The pair will now get a chance to double down on their emphatic victory when Gargano squares off against Cesaro on the blue brand this week. The Swiss Cyborg will surely look to quell Johnny Wrestling’s upward climb, but with Sheamus and Ciampa in their partners’ respective corners it’s safe to assume that the playing field will be level.
> 
> Can Gargano pull off another monumental victory?











*Aleister Black & Ricochet look to rise up on Nakamura & Rusev*​


> Both Aleister Black and Ricochet have impressed mightily so far in singles competition on Raw and SmackDown LIVE over the past two weeks, but the WWE Universe will now find out how they fare as a team when they unite to take on Shinsuke Nakamura & Rusev this Tuesday night.
> 
> Ricochet & Aleister Black have teamed up on a few occasions, most recently during NXT’s Halftime Heat, while Nakamura & Rusev came together several weeks ago out of mutual disdain for new United States Champion R-Truth. Will The King of Strong Style and The Bulgarian Brute prove to be the first real roadblock for The One and Only and The Dutch Destroyer?











*Will Asuka recover from her loss to Mandy Rose?*​


> Last week, SmackDown Women’s Champion Asuka declared that she was ready for a new challenge, and got one in the form of Mandy Rose. The Golden Goddess stepped up and offered to show The Empress of Tomorrow how to make sure the spotlight stays on her.
> 
> God’s Greatest Creation gave Asuka a lesson in doing whatever it takes to come out on top, as Rose feigned an eye injury to throw off Asuka and leave victorious, putting a rare loss on Asuka’s record. How will the SmackDown Women’s Champion handle this setback? Has Mandy Rose made an enemy out of The Empress of Tomorrow? Find out tonight on SmackDown LIVE at 8/7 C on USA!


If given the right amount of time, Gargano vs Cesaro should be great.

Not sold on the tag match though.


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

*Re: Officially Announced for SD Live..*

Cesaro vs Gargano could be sensational!

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Officially Announced for SD Live..*

So are Gargano and Ciampa a tag team and officially on the roster?

I hope AJ and Orton are kept off TV until after Fastlane, there's no need for them to be used as there's nothing for them to do until after the show. Just more overexposure.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Officially Announced for SD Live..*

Cesaro & Gargano could have MOTY if given decent time.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Officially Announced for SD Live..*

Cesaro/Sheamus vs Gargano/Ciampa

:banderas


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Officially Announced for SD Live..*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Officially Announced for SD Live..*



Donnie said:


> So are Gargano and Ciampa a tag team and officially on the roster?


Look's that way.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Officially Announced for SD Live..*

So the idea is to just throw them into repetitive, meaningless, stake-less matches over and over again?

Sounds like a great plan.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Officially Announced for SD Live..*

Sooooo, did Gargano and Ciampa make up on NXT and now they're tagging? :hmmm


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Officially Announced for SD Live..*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> Sooooo, did Gargano and Ciampa make up on NXT and now they're tagging? :hmmm


Kinda, but they are clearly playing eachother & are going to wrestle at Takeover on Mania weekend, which is what makes this main roster tag run so weird. Also, they are heels on NXT & faces on the main roster. It all just feels rushed and there doesn't seem like there's much of a plan there.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Officially Announced for SD Live..*

I wonder if the stuff that especially Gargano and Ciampa are doing on the main roster right now plays into their feud at all (I'd like to think they're still feuding), or if they're just going to toss all that aside for the sake of having them on main every week and building something new with them there. There's no reason the feud should have to suffer or be blown off just cause they're on main now but we all know that making that jump from NXT to SDL/RAW oftentimes seems to come with a couple hundred smashes of the big red memory reset button.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Bryan and Kofi to sign on the dotted line? Hoping it's a 1-off match. I like Kofi but he shouldn't be a brand's champ.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

fire Lana and Rusev this Tuesday on Smackdown 

its time to drop the dead weight


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

On a Smackdown live event last night Nikki Cross and Lacey Evans teamed up against the IIconics. So is Lacey Evans a face now or is Nikki Cross a heel and IIconics are a face?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> On a Smackdown live event last night Nikki Cross and Lacey Evans teamed up against the IIconics. So is Lacey Evans a face now or is Nikki Cross a heel and IIconics are a face?


Lacey is a face now


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> On a Smackdown live event last night Nikki Cross and Lacey Evans teamed up against the IIconics. So is Lacey Evans a face now or is Nikki Cross a heel and IIconics are a face?


I assume Lacey is face at live events and heel on TV. Similar to what Charlotte was doing for a while in late 2018. They'll settle on her being heel at all times once she begins feuding with Asuka.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

For what its worth, Lacey was a face, but it was also her home territory. They performed several shows in her home town/state. WWE will generally have the talent be a face for a night or two if they are in their home region at house shows.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait for another IIconic-less edition of SD tonight :eyeroll:fuckthis


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

There isn't anything they can do to top Batista. That doesn't even include Roman returning. I just want RAW next week so they can follow up on Big Dave.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm just looking forward to whatever Charlotte may be doing tonight.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Queen is back in The Queen City :mark :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

emerald-fire said:


> The Queen is back in The Queen City :mark :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dave should Batista Bomb Charlotte tonight.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gargano, Ciampa, Black and Ricochet are already starting to feel unimportant, just throwing them into random shit is ridiculous.

Looking forward to the Bryan/Kofi stuff and of course Mandy Rose


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Throwing all 4 guys from NXT in to random tag team matches on RAW and SDL will hurt them in the long run. The more that they do this, the sooner these guys will become stale.

Looking forward to Kofi, Charlotte and Mandy. Not expecting Becky after last nights RAW.

Maybe R-Truth will be on the show this time.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Bryan and Kofi is literally the only interesting thing going, and it's ending in 2 weeks.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Gargano vs. Cesaro is the kind of match that should be on a PPV or showcased in some sort of way. Instead, of course, it is announced last minute and will be on free TV with NOTHING on the line. I'm getting sick and tired of great matchups being wasted unpromoted on TV with no meaning behind them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

P Thriller said:


> Gargano vs. Cesaro is the kind of match that should be on a PPV or showcased in some sort of way. Instead, of course, it is announced last minute and will be on free TV with NOTHING on the line. I'm getting sick and tired of great matchups being wasted unpromoted on TV with no meaning behind them.


Tell me about it. You put that on Takeover, it's arguably the MOTY. On tv, there's no build, it's gonna go around 8 minutes and the crowd probably won't be into it.

WWE sucks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Interview clip of Charlotte with NBA...

https://www.nba.com/hornets/video/te...rview-2482613#

She said she is wrestling Asuka tonight (title match) and that she will also have a lot of say about what happened on RAW last night.

Interesting. I wonder if they will announce it officially, or "plans change".


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> She said she is wrestling Asuka tonight (title match)



So she is just randomly getting thrown a title match out of nowhere? :eyeroll


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> So she is just randomly getting thrown a title match out of nowhere? :eyeroll


Dark match is the most likely case. Charlotte/Asuka have been wrestling in dark matches for the past few months, and at house shows. That interview was intended for the local viewers, not us online.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonder if we could see some interference in the title match. Could be needed to move along the Becky storyline.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reil said:


> Dark match is the most likely case. Charlotte/Asuka have been wrestling in dark matches for the past few months, and at house shows. That interview was intended for the local viewers, not us online.


That's a good point. It is likely the dark match they have been doing for a while now.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

tducey said:


> Wonder if we could see some interference in the title match. Could be needed to move along the Becky storyline.


There won't be a Smackdown Women's Title match tonight, at least on TV. That interview was meant for local TV. Not international viewers. Note how its on the Carolina Hornet's page?

Becky isn't going to interfere. It'll be like every other Charlotte/Asuka post Smackdown match for the past few months. Asuka will go over Charlotte in like 4 minutes to send the fans home happy (after Charlotte runs down the fans in a promo beforehand).

Smackdown is already teasing a Mandy/Asuka confrontation tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Reil said:


> Smackdown is already teasing a Mandy/Asuka confrontation tonight.


Wonder if they will confirm her as the challenger for Fastlane tonight?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Wonder if they will confirm her as the challenger for Fastlane tonight?


Seems likely. Asuka needs a filler challenger for Fastlane. Mandy/Sonya are probably going to be in the rumored fatal four way/triple threat women's tag title match at WM anyways.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The IIconics are already calling out Sasha/Bayley and, since they are promoting the match against Tamina/Nia as "the first title defense" I suppose Sasha and Bayley will answer their challenge after Fastlane. Now watch me being wrong and Sasha and BAyley appear tonight or next week and take care of my girls in 5 minutes fpalm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100526942820929538


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Is Kofi Kingston mentally prepared for his 1st world title shot in a long time against Daniel Bryan?
- Will Johnny Gargano vs Cesaro steal the show tonight?
- Will the pair of Aleister Black/Ricochet be able to beat Shinsuke Nakamura/Rusev?
- How will Charlotte Flair respond to Ronda Rousey leaving behind her Raw Women’s title last night?
- Will Mustafa Ali finally be medically cleared to compete soon?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan got a jobber intro WTF


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I hate Steph but I laughed at "sitting in this lovely LEATHER chair" :lmao


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Stephanie is so fake to me


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Interesting way to start the show off.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, looking forward to Charlotte's segment/promo.

Let's go.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> Stephanie is so fake to me


just like her boobs


And yes unbelievable things happened to Kofi, he lost that Jamaican accent


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why are the Mcmahon talking for Kofi?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes. The highlights of Kofi Ja'fakin back in the day.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Um, you can't be an overnight success in 11 years Shane, those two things contradict each other :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kofi Kingston...this is your life...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why the fuck does Stephanie have to keep popping up for fucks sake. HHH needs to put his wife in check.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are putting over Kofi like crazy


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Show all of Kofi's career highlights but don't talk about Air Boom.

Shameful.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why the fuck does Stephanie have to keep popping up for fucks sake. HHH needs to put his wife in check.


She wears the pants in that relationship 100%


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jaysus they’re really making Kofi out to be a big deal. I wonder how they’re gonna handle his booking when they ultimately have him lose at Fastlane


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, Steph can't dress. Her outfit is hideous, that jacket, dress and boots don't go together, they clash LOL.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> They are putting over Kofi like crazy


They rae making him a big deal to talk up the C rated opponent for DB to make it seem like an A opponent.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

New day was boooed when mentioned lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Jaysus they’re really making Kofi out to be a big deal. I wonder how they’re gonna handle his booking when they ultimately have him lose at Fastlane


He's just gonna go back to jobber status after Fastlane. He's the next Dolph Ziggler. taking him serious as a Main Eventer is just laughable


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

LOL Big E


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Steph with her nails-on-a-chalkboard voice


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God these idiots have to come out with him? Kofi aint gonna feel like a main eventer or a threat coming out with these goofs still doing the pancakes and shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Jaysus they’re really making Kofi out to be a big deal. I wonder how they’re gonna handle his booking when they ultimately have him lose at Fastlane


Wouldnt mind seeing him beat R Truth at WM for the US title

Unless they have New Day cost him the match and they do a triple threat a WM


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kofi about to have more main events in dual branded PPVs than AJ styles :lmao


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Kofi does deserve it though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why didn't Kofi come out to his own entrance music?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They need Luke Harper to get a 3 vs 3 match before Fastlane.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why the fuck does Stephanie have to keep popping up for fucks sake. HHH needs to put his wife in check.


No can do. That´s his meal ticket..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

And this is not the Mania match because?

Maybe it still will be, but if it's not, why?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So many superstars use "y'all" :lol Kofi is saying it now and Roman kept saying it yesterday haha.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Why does the camera work feel jumpy tonight, audio sounds a little off as well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL Bryan looks like hes about to destroy New Day on the mic


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

DB is excellent. His facial expressions are perfect


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Daniel and his lack of reaction to everything is killing me :beckylol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why wouldnt Kofi just sign it lol why would music stop him


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no Vince is here. He's not going to take the title shot away from Kofi is he?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

On boy here he comes replacing Kofi probably


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

would be interesting if one member of the New Day screw Kofi in the match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why the fuck does Stephanie have to keep popping up for fucks sake. HHH needs to put his wife in check.


Steph wears the pants (and the strap on) in that relationship.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought the WWE was going to stop doing this authority BS


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

........with Charlotte Flair!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

oooo KO is back! :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Geez, even Stephanie and Shane look confused by this.

Well, I guess this means no face turn for Owens LOL.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Are they going to waste Owens at fastlane and have Kofi vs DB at WM


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

KO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

KO is back baby :mark :mark :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YES! Owens back on Smackdown, please put the WWE title on him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

New day needs to go Nation of Domination on Vince's ass.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

This is a good move , Kofi need wrestles for the belt at Mania not Fastlane


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So they’re saving Kofi for Mania?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That Tat new?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did they change up his theme a bit? Sounds awesome.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You know it must be bad when Stephanie is the reasonable one here :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, have they changed plans and Kofi vs Bryan at Mania?

Also, I thught KO was returning as a face


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I love that KO is back, but kinda would wish they kept it 

Fastlane - Kofi vs. Bryan
WM - KO vs. Bryan


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Are they going to waste Owens at fastlane and have Kofi vs DB at WM


That would be dope and a good story for wrestlemania


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

This whole thing is giving me HHH vs Booker T vibes.

Of course this is just done to get more support for Kofi.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, that's a twist.

Maybe Kofi going to Mania isn't a dead idea after all. But I think you can end the idea of Owens being a face now.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

So they're copying the Becky/Ronda/Charlotte story here?

Kofi to wrestle for the WWE title at WM35 then?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopefully this time KO has a better run on Smackdown than the last time he was on Smackdown.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

First time watching SDL in months... I just thought to turn on and I see KO is back!!!

YES!!!!

Kofi vs Bryan vs KO at Mania?! Or KO vs Bryan!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, plot twist


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn really wanted that Owens face turn


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So KO is a heel? facing DB who is also a heel?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This pretty much means Kofi will win the WWE championship at Mania.

On another note, I'm really happy to see KO back :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cool, Kofi winning at WM


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

KO with the new ink...I love it.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Big e and xavier were down there why?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

See this is why Smackdown is better than RAW


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Has KO lost weight? Looked like it on his way down there.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Daniel still just sitting there with the same look on his face :beckylol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Happy Black History Month :vince


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

It's still Black History Month Vince


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh shit, Kofi is going to win the belt at mania.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is stupid storyline wise though cos what the hell has KO done to deserve a title shot? He's been injured for the past six months LOL.

Also WWE doing the same thing for two different titles...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I cannot believe in 2019, Kofi is getting a singles match at Wrestlemania for the WWE championship. Bonkers!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Everyone seems to be getting sleeve tattoos in their time out: Rowan, Dillinger, KO


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> First time watching SDL in months... I just thought to turn on and I see KO is back!!!
> 
> YES!!!!
> 
> Kofi vs Bryan vs KO at Mania?! Or KO vs Bryan!


But what about Sami


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

K O MANIA


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Only way I see this working is to have Sami Zayn screw KO at Fastlane and do Sami vs KO and Kofi vs DB at Mania.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Damn really wanted that Owens face turn


Well yeah - all those "feel good" warm and fuzzy vids of him with his family. Him discovering what was "really important". I guess we are supposed to not remember all of that even though it was like a week ago..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit, so Kofi vs Bryan at Mania?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO looking better these days.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I’m gonna :lmao when this gets national media attention. All over a scripted TV show


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

I hate how in the storyline now they're trying to say that working for the company for a long time means you deserve a title shot. Bothers me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So it will be Kofi vs Bryan at Mania then


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im not watching. So they brought Owens back as a heel? Wtf?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Vince months ago announces they're finally gonna listen to the fans, they're the authority, now he comes out and the entire arena is chanting for Kofi and he ignores them and picks someone he wants, are they just ignoring that announcement ever happened?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Nicky Midss said:


> Big e and xavier were down there why?


Same reason Rowan was there...to support their guy.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

and during Black History month too, Vince!!!!?


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I know right lol. Fans are going crazy on twitter accusing Vince of racism lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Piehound said:


> Well yeah - all those "feel good" warm and fuzzy vids of him with his family. Him discovering what was "really important". I guess we are supposed to not remember all of that even though it was like a week ago..


Yeah super swerve there lol. Too bad they won't pull a "hey it's fucked up what happened to Kofi, but I can't pass on this opportunity. He'll be my first challenger" moment.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't be marks. This is obviously to put Kofi more over for WM.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess we are gonna forget that this happened the last time Vince and KO were together


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Maybe KO is a face, but I'm not entirely too sure yet.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is KO a face or a heel? I thought he was coming back with a bad bowler gimmick or something.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

KOFI vs DB at WM is the best thing

Now we just need DB to beat KO


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey you don't think Big E or Xavier is gonna turn heel in the coming weeks and swerve Kofi Kingston?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Calico Jack said:


> I hate how in the storyline now they're trying to say that working for the company for a long time means you deserve a title shot. Bothers me.


Yeah thats what was bugging me when Big E and Woods was yelling "11 YEARS! working for you!" so? wtf does that mean? Goldust worked there longer he never got no WWE title shot.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sup Matt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey Matt's back! He's looking good.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heeey Hardy Boyz


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Matt Hardy looks in amazing shape. Good for him.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Hardyz back together, WTF :mark


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I though KO's new character would be, "relate-able dad, Kevin Owens"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I've never been this happy to see Matt!!!!

HARDY BOYZ!!!

MARK! MARK! MARK!

Thank you Bruce Pritchard!!!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I just got a notification from Dubya dubya E why’d they change it from Kofi to KO?(I’m not Watchin smackdown obviously lol)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hardy Boyz back? :mark:

Matt looks good. Doesn't look so fat anymore.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brother Nero!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Now the fucking Hardys are back?

The fuck is going on tonight?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Matt is back :mark:


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

WOAAA where's Johnny Wrestling lol


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like hardy boyz signed new contracts


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Pretty sweet start of the show so far !


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ugh are they going back to the lame 90s matt hardy gimmick instead of Woken


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought we were going to get Gargano vs Cesaro :fuck


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh great Matt back to being the hybrid of Broken and Hardy Boy, looking like Normal Matt but doing the Broken taunts and saying delete...why?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So WWE’s new thing is just repeat the same storyline over and over again, take the fan favourite out of the title match and replace them with someone else? [emoji848] I suppose if they turn this into a power trip story with Vince, or else a HHH and Steph trying to take over from Vince, then it might work [emoji848]


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

SD is already better than Raw, as usual.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah thats what was bugging me when Big E and Woods was yelling "11 YEARS! working for you!" so? wtf does that mean? Goldust worked there longer he never got no WWE title shot.


lol Mark, it's a work


scripted stuff got you in your feelings


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Now the fucking Hardys are back?
> 
> The fuck is going on tonight?


Guess we are getting Hardys vs Usos at WM.;


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

wow, so many surprises past two weeks btw. Raw and smackdown.

and I'm not sure why people thinking Kofi is having a single' match at Mania. It's starting to seem like a similar storyline to Becky Lynch's.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah don't care for this match.

Time for a break.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Seriously, what's next, Bray Wyatt coming back tonight too?

Also, if The Hardys are back on SD, do Usos vs. Hardys at Mania.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:evilmatt


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So I had a long cigarette instead of watching the beginning because I didn’t expect Owens back yet. Did Vince come out or did just KO? And was he a dick or just cocky? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Call it bad booking, but does creative have the balls to let Jeff turn on Matt tonight? 

Ehhhhh


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Wasnt Gargano supposed to face Cesaro ?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ugh are they going back to the lame 90s matt hardy gimmick instead of Woken


No they have him do a weak hybrid of the two because they're fucking retarded.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Call me Crazy..but does Owen's turn on Kofi??? Thus Owen's joins team Bryan vs New Day?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

this is also a good way to get new day to ditch the silly pancakes and be more serious


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought Matt Hardy's contract was up?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gargano is literally on catering... getting trolled by the IIconics :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Call it bad booking, but does creative have the balls to let Jeff turn on Matt tonight?
> 
> Ehhhhh


If Prichard is running the show, maybe, that would be great and actually get Matt vs Jeff at WM


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Call it bad booking, but does creative have the balls to let Jeff turn on Matt tonight?
> 
> Ehhhhh


I'd give anything for Jeff to turn heel and become the Anti Christ again, best Jeff Hardy incarnation there ever was.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

rkolegend123 said:


> But what about Sami


Save Sami for post Mania.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah thats what was bugging me when Big E and Woods was yelling "11 YEARS! working for you!" so? wtf does that mean? Goldust worked there longer he never got no WWE title shot.


And?

Every NXT call up gets buried. Does that make it okay when it happens?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Call me Crazy..but does Owen's turn on Kofi??? Thus Owen's joins team Bryan vs New Day?




That’s quite the faction if that were to happen. I’m a big Owens fan and don’t like Bryan so I hope not, but it’d probably be really good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Black Cobra said:


> No they have him do a weak hybrid of the two because they're fucking retarded.


Which is worst lol

Woken Matt vs Nero Jeff at WM would be great


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm still thinking maybe Owen's turns on Kofi joins Team Bryan


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

.thatswantonwas crazy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I'd give anything for Jeff to turn heel and become the Anti Christ again, best Jeff Hardy incarnation there ever was.


That was a fun run and I loved that belt. It was so Jeff


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm still thinking maybe Owen's turns on Kofi joins Team Bryan


Didn't think about that. Could be The New Day/Bryan, Rowan and KO at Fastlane.. Then Kofi goes one on one with Bryan at Mania.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Basically me the last 2 days.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DOTL said:


> And?
> 
> Every NXT call up gets buried. Does that make it okay when it happens?


Just cause a wrestler has worked for a company for so many years shouldn't automatically means they deserve a title shot. Point is years shouldn't mean shit, being talented and a star should get you a title shot, not just being employed there for years.

Not saying Kofi isn't talented but they shouldn't have been making it Kofi working there for 11 years being the primary reason he deserves it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man imagine.. for the SD Tag title match at Mania... Hardyz vs Usos is set for a TLC match when we hear...






E&C come out for a triple threat match!

I'd cream E V E R Y W H E R E !!!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Loving this storyline between Kofi, Owens, and Bryan btw. The segment was great imo.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Matt looks stiff as a board. That kick out was botched badly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This show has been so weird


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana :banderas


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Must suck taking that Swanton considering Jeff now hits you with his full weight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Basically me the last 2 days.


Me right now to you....


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Lana called them vanilla Midgets LMAO!!!


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Good GOD, get Ricochet away from a mic.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wonder how much Lana will get for that outfit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Black is ordinary? covered in tattoos head to toe, shaved head with a ponytail, yeah he seems really ordinary Lana, i see people like him everytime i walk outside and go to the store...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

And Graves goes silent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

R-Truth Lives!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The US Champion has been found.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

“Women, man. Women.”


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh please have Johnny Wrestling or Champia come out and squash Truth


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

An R-Truth sighting! mg


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella wens3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Haha, I totally forgot R-Truth was US Champ. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

-XERO- said:


> Me right now to you....


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys, you know what you don't do with Aleister Black's mystique?

Have him just hanging out backstage like everyone else. He doesn't need to be a loner, but that also doesn't mean you have him in the locker room like he's any other guy.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm still thinking maybe Owen's turns on Kofi joins Team Bryan


KO is a prizefighter who only cares about himself and his family. Him turning down a WORLD TITLE shot to join Team Vegan would make zero zense.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would lol if Truth loses the title tonight

Carmella :homer.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Zelina bout to shank a bitch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please let Andrade come out and take the title and make it mean something again. An Andrade vs Rey feud over the US Title going into WM would be awesome.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMFAO they really reunited The Hardys and started pushing them because Matt hinted that he wants out.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Carmella is the only reason I wish I could be that loser Corey Graves :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh look an actual character. What are those?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I felt like the Honky Tonk Man was already in the HOF. :lol 

Lawler should induct him. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just seen this, but this is Becky's mug shot from when she "went to jail" last night :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why do they make the wrestler wait in the ring for HOF shit

cant they do it before he comes to the ring


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Honky Tonk Man ain't the best IC champion, damnit!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't you what me !


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ John Cena. 

R-Truth is hilarious!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Truth saying that John Cena was his childhood hero :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Andrade? Rey? A scrub like Benjamin?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Carmella’s thigh gap in them pants :yum:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Just seen this, but this is Becky's mug shot from when she "went to jail" last night :lol



She posted a better one on her IG


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Please let Andrade come out and take the title and make it mean something again. An Andrade vs Rey feud over the US Title going into WM would be awesome.


good call


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Man go away Rey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lawd Zelina... wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonder if Carmella used some of those moves on Corey :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella needs to wear these pants every week.

Zelina wens3


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Rey hasn't been on TV for a month, wouldn't blame if you forgot about the Andrade vs. Rey feud for a second, but that sneak attack was warranted.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Truth is really gold. Its a shame they misuse him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WWJCD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The sooner they get the title off this clown the better


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Damn he brave" :beckylol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Truth doesn't age bruh... black don't crack!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Do the right thing here and put the title on Andrade, please and thank you.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to god if Truth beats Rey and Andrade.... I'll be fine with either Rey or Andrade as long as the goal is for Rey and Andrade feud over the title going into WM.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

This match is gonna be good


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He'll take them both. He's hardcore!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Truth is so funny, lol "both of them? Damn, he brave!" :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Truth is really gold. Its a shame they misuse him.







Never forget.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wouldn't mind either Rey or Andrade win the US title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> The sooner they get the title off this clown the better


watch them go with R Truth lucking into a win.

That is how I would book it. 

Maybe He takes a finisher and falls on top of someone that took a finisher and he gets the win


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This should be a fun match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Andrade to win this.

Andrade vs Misterio at Fastlane.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> good call


Lol thanks, looks like thats exactly what they're gonna do lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Only Truth can make this shtick work. He really doesn't get enough credit for how good he is.

1 minute in this match was already fire before it went to commercial.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Just cause a wrestler has worked for a company for so many years shouldn't automatically means they deserve a title shot. Point is years shouldn't mean shit, being talented and a star should get you a title shot, not just being employed there for years.
> 
> Not saying Kofi isn't talented but they shouldn't have been making it Kofi working there for 11 years being the primary reason he deserves it.


You're being a bit fussy.

When they say, he's been in the company for 11 years, his effort is implied. No one says "I've been with this company for 11 years, and I did absolutely nothing!"


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Loving the show tonight. Very good so far


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I really do like Truth on the mic though. I think they can do a lot with him on a title run. He does make me laugh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Since when did AJ Lee become Andrade's manager?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A freaking Doomsday Device into a Super Hurricanrana?

Damn.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

R.Truth should retain.

Rey Mysterio winning it from R-Truth would hurt his character.
Andrade is trash on the mic, it would be Nakamura 2.0.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NotAllThere said:


> I really do like Truth on the mic though. I think they can do a lot with him on a title run. He does make me laugh.


They should put him on commentary and get rid of Renee


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Man I love R-Truth


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

He did the 5 knuckle shuffle :beckylol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf was that line “I hope these guys fight forever!!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I’m rooting for Truth here tbh


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Come on, Almas, do it for your suegro.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hell YESS My man R Truth


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Let me guess a rematch on FastLane...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Rey knew he was getting pinned there LOL


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone remember back in the day when Truth and Cena had plans to record rap songs together ?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really fun match.

Truth retains, fine by me. You continue Rey vs. Andrade. Andrade doesn't eat the fall.

Solid all around.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Truth has beaten Rusev, Nakamura, Rey Mysterio, and Andrade this year.

Damn. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah having Truth defeat Rey and Andrade was definitely the way to go there WWE...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fun match and segment overall :applause


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

MetalKiwi said:


> Anyone remember back in the day when Truth and Cena had plans to record rap songs together ?


Yea I actually do remember that, hell I remember back when R truth was still in TNA they were both beefing or something lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smackdown has been on fire, so far.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh great another long robotic sounding drawn out heel Charlotte promo...yay.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Titty Flair next...sigh gonna have to listen to one of her boring monotone promos..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Charlotte looks more fake as each week continues.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

its on fire as they use the roster not putting nxt guys on our throats


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen :mark


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Charlotte looks more fake as each week continues.


not fake, she looks more corporate


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I supposed Asuka will be facing Sonya Deville.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> Yea I actually do remember that, hell I remember back when R truth was still in TNA they were both beefing or something lol


Haha yes, and they nearly got into it at an airport or something!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Fun match and segment overall :applause


I bet bruce put it together


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

MetalKiwi said:


> Anyone remember back in the day when Truth and Cena had plans to record rap songs together ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100574688567349248


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh great another long robotic sounding drawn out heel Charlotte promo...yay.


I agree, idk if its just her acting ability but she doesn't do it for me on the mic, you can honestly just here the scripted nonsense coming out of her mouth. But yeah maybe just no a good actress unlike her Father where you believe everything that comes out his mouth


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how the WWE forgot about the fans being the authority and giving us what we want


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> Titty Flair next...sigh gonna have to listen to one of her boring monotone promos..


Last night.....Becky proved.....exactly why......she doesn't belong.....in the main event...of wrestlemania....and Ronda....showing .....the....world shes....a quitter...

I imagine it going something like that.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100574688567349248


It's like a before and after picture.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Black is becoming one of my current favorites to watch.

Nakamura is my one of my favorite wrestlers ever.

Lana <3*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100574453644222465


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Last night.....Becky proved.....exactly why......she doesn't belong.....in the main event...of wrestlemania....and Ronda....showing .....the....world shes....a quitter...
> 
> I imagine it going something like that.


Charlotte's cadence is like she is reading from a very slow moving teleprompter


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

With all the surgeries Charlotte has gotten why has she yet to get some hips implanted in her? shes straight as a board going all the way up her body until you get to the fake beach balls.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> With all the surgeries Charlotte has gotten why has she yet to get some hips implanted in her? shes straight as a board going all the way up her body until you get to the fake beach balls.


She's like an iPhone with two marshmallows stuck to the front.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

-XERO- said:


> *Black is becoming one of my current favorites to watch.
> 
> Nakamura is my one of my favorite wrestlers ever.
> 
> ...


It sucks that is a tag match.

It would be much better if it was broken up into two singles matches.

Nakamura vs Richotte

Black vs Rusev


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100574688567349248


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is SDL always this good? SDL still better than Raw ftw. Here's how I'd shake things up.

To SDL

Rollins
Crews
Lesnar
Strowman
The Revival
Lucha Party
Sasha Banks
Ruby Riott
Ember Moon

To Raw

AJ Styles
Randy Orton
Shelton Benjamin
Luke Harper
The Usos
The Bar
Charlotte
Billie Kay
Naomi


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, I hate the way Charlotte cuts promos, too slow and pronounced.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They really had to chop down Ronda’s promo clip to make it somewhat coherent


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Why is Charlotte still on SmackDown?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte a racist confirmed :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

She so proudly carried? bitch you threw the SDL title basically off the stage like 6 months ago LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> They really had to chop down Ronda’s promo clip to make it somewhat coherent


SD is always the better show


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte is the devil for showing us this Ronda promo again...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I bet Charlotte thinks of herself as one the best heel talkers in the company, you can tell when shes cutting a promo in her head shes thinking "Man i'm such a good talker" bitch is so delusional.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fun fact: Charlotte hasn't won a match since December, and that includes live events


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Talk that shit Charlotte!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hearing Charlotte talk


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ronda's promos are word salad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte's fake teeth is distracting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I bet Charlotte thinks of herself as one the best heel talkers in the company, you can tell when shes cutting a promo in her head shes thinking "Man i'm such a good talker" bitch is so delusional.


she also thinks the stuff she says is clever when it's not

I know that is what you were getting at for the most part, but it goes beyond what you said lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100577736891006976


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Black is going to be big star if Vince does not fuck him up


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Charlotte's fake teeth is distracting.


Very. I thought it was just me.

It's funny how she's woooing but didn't even mention her Dad.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> SD is always the better show




Did you quote the wrong person here?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Black gives me Balor vibes. After the entrance there isn’t much personality there.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why did the announcer announce him like that? at first I thought they took his name away from him and he was just going to be Aleister lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You can list the cosmetic surgeries Charlotte hasn't had on one hand.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do they keep putting these NXT guys in tag matches? Ricochet and Black tag teaming makes no sense.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Blacks entrance is so sweet


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

ricochet the gymnast gonna do his routine!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm glad they're keeping AJ and Orton off SDs until after Fastlane, there's no need for them to be there.

Just more over exposure.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Did you quote the wrong person here?


OH that is weird lol


I meant to quote this when I said SD has always been teh better show lol




EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is SDL always this good? SDL still better than Raw ftw. Here's how I'd shake things up.
> 
> To SDL
> 
> ...


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

Pretty obvious angle here. Vince Screws over Kofi same way he screwed over Becky. Does this lead to Owens v Bryan v Kofi and also a triple threat for the Women? Probably. 

I always tune out with Charlotte promos. She is very confident mic talker. I just don't care about anything she has to say.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Donnie said:


> I'm glad they're keeping AJ and Orton off SDs until after Fastlane, there's no need for them to be there.
> 
> Just more over exposure.


They should go to raw, they would have lots to do, then they can let these NXT call ups stay on SD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You know what pissed me off the most about the Charlotte promo: This is a RAW angle, it should be addressed on RAW, but they are taking time from SD talent to further this story


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Donnie said:


> You can list the cosmetic surgeries Charlotte hasn't had on one hand.


Yeah this is what she really looks like underneath all those surgeries


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK so who has a cooler entrance, Ricochet or Neville's Raw debut entrance?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm surprised WWE doesn't realize how stupid it is to have Charlotte cut a promo about the RAW Title on SMACKDOWN! As a matter of fact, this WHOLE storyline and how they added Charlotte into this match makes zero sense.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hurricanes18 said:


> Pretty obvious angle here. Vince Screws over Kofi same way he screwed over Becky. Does this lead to Owens v Bryan v Kofi and also a triple threat for the Women? Probably.
> 
> I always tune out with Charlotte promos. She is very confident mic talker. I just don't care about anything she has to say.


Its not only ripping off the Becky thing ist also ripping off the DB storyline where the fans got him into the main event at WM. Vince is trying to duplicate that.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Hurricanes18 said:


> Pretty obvious angle here. Vince Screws over Kofi same way he screwed over Becky. Does this lead to Owens v Bryan v Kofi and also a triple threat for the Women? Probably.
> 
> I always tune out with Charlotte promos. She is very confident mic talker. I just don't care about anything she has to say.




I might be wrong but I can’t picture them doing a triple threat with the WWE title for Mania too. It’ll just be an exact copy. I think the reason they took Kofi out of this match was so Mania could be just Kofi vs Bryan


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I know we have 45 minutes left but Kudos where deserved to WWE this week. Great programming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100573538442985475


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100573538442985475




That was sick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah this is what she really looks like underneath all those surgeries


She don't look to bad in the second pic. 

That first pic though.....


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Glass ceiling for Ricochet is not too high so these random tag matches can elevated him on the eyes of teh so called casual fans.

But the character Aleister Black build on NXT deserved a better introduction; Adam Rose, Fandango, Elias, all of them were sold like a bigger deal than Aleister, which is sad.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

No Mandy Rose or Asuka yet?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I know we have 45 minutes left but Kudos where deserved to WWE this week. Great programming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its no coincidence the shows are good this week and Bruce Prichard is back


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how the WWE forgot about the fans being the authority and giving us what we want



Judging by most of WF comments about Kofi's latest push (lots of negativity) , and the love everyone has for Owens I guess they kinda are to an extent :/


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nakamura must be going to a disco after the show tonight. That outfit is straight out of the 70’s


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> You know what pissed me off the most about the Charlotte promo: This is a RAW angle, it should be addressed on RAW, but they are taking time from SD talent to further this story


Exactly, they could've gave Shelton Benjamin a match with that time. Can't even tell you the last time we saw him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

troubleman1218 said:


> I'm surprised WWE doesn't realize how stupid it is to have Charlotte cut a promo about the RAW Title on SMACKDOWN! As a matter of fact, this WHOLE storyline and how they added Charlotte into this match makes zero sense.


There was absolutely no reason for her to not show up on RAW last night. They dropped the ball with the build for this match by having Becky show up in such a random way and adding the whole Ronda forsaking the title thing.

Charlotte can't be alone cutting promos on SD about a RAW angle. It doesn't really works.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana is right in front of Graves, you know where my man's is looking at..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

troubleman1218 said:


> I'm surprised WWE doesn't realize how stupid it is to have Charlotte cut a promo about the RAW Title on SMACKDOWN! As a matter of fact, this WHOLE storyline and how they added Charlotte into this match makes zero sense.


They could have had two amazing womens title matches at WM. But they had to fuck it up by adding Charlotte to the Raws title match and hiding Asuka for all these weeks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They are making Asuka seem like such a meaningless unimportant champion, she was mysteriously absent for weeks, and there is no one challenging her for her title at WM, i mean Charlotte is on SDL cutting a promo about the Raw womens title, that should say it all.

They've done a great job devaluing the SDL womens title ever since Asuka won it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daryl said:


> Judging by most of WF comments about Kofi's latest push (lots of negativity) , and the love everyone has for Owens I guess they kinda are to an extent :/


The fans at the show all love Kofi and wanted him in the match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Vince just told their announce team to push the tag division lmao so obvious...right move I guess considering AEW.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> They could have had two amazing womens title matches at WM. But they had to fuck it up by adding Charlotte to the Raws title match and hiding Asuka for all these weeks


They really can't just leave shit alone. They have to fuck with everything and ruin it. I myself have started giving less and less of a fuck about the Becky match since they started all this bullshit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100580367298322438


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If they leave Asuka off the show again then they need to give it back to Becky and unify the titles. Fuck it just give me what I want, if youre not gonna use her then I dont know why she even made her tap out


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What's the latest on Shane Miz?
Bruce Prichard with some good input these last 2 shows


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

If Andrade doesn't improve his english he will be another Nakamura.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> The fans at the show all love Kofi and wanted him in the match.


Me too actually. Was joking.

Though I think this drastically improves Kofi's chances of Kofi Vs Bryan at Mania.

Really hope that's where this is going, and they don't split New Day prior like I've been hearing.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> They are making Asuka seem like such a meaningless unimportant champion, she was mysteriously absent for weeks, and there is no one challenging her for her title at WM, i mean Charlotte is on SDL cutting a promo about the Raw womens title, that should say it all.
> 
> They've done a great job devaluing the SDL womens title ever since Asuka won it.


Its unbelievable, Charlotte is involved with Ronda and Becky but comes out for pointless promos on SD in a spot that Asuka should be in. Really stupid. Who is even facing Asuka at Mania?? Mandy?? Come on


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> They really can't just leave shit alone. They have to fuck with everything and ruin it. I myself have started giving less and less of a fuck about the Becky match since they started all this bullshit.


The whole thing was to basically get Charlotte into the match because she is a Flair and to try and get RR cheered by her demanding Becky be added back into the match and now becuse of that, they ruined their WM main event by over booking it


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Please for the love of god don't keep Black and Ricochet as a tag team...

Use them as singles guys.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I don’t think this is a good idea jobbing your guys to these new NXT guys. Unless those two are on the way out too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I want Nakamura turn face.

Sigh.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AEW is looking great for Nakamura


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> They really can't just leave shit alone. They have to fuck with everything and ruin it. I myself have started giving less and less of a fuck about the Becky match since they started all this bullshit.




I’ve got to agree on this. They actually had me invested in this match before and now I couldn’t care less. WWE doesn’t understand sometimes simplicity is better. If it ain’t broke don’t fix it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A year ago Nakamura was Royal Rumble winner and getting ready for a WWE title dream match against AJ Styles at Mania... how the might have fallen


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daryl said:


> Me too actually. Was joking.
> 
> Though I think this drastically improves Kofi's chances of Kofi Vs Bryan at Mania.
> 
> Really hope that's where this is going, and they don't split New Day prior like I've been hearing.


Like I said in the other thread what they should have done is have DB vs Kofi at fastlane and have new day turn on him because they are jealous setting up a triple match between new day at WM

Then have DB come out on raw saying he beat all the top contenders on SD only to have a face Owens come out to challenge him at WM

It all lined up perfectly but the WWE had to fuck it uo


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I envy AJ's hair.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This NXT push is a little too much for me. They are literally beating EVERYBODY.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If nothing else, that Black Mass finisher will carry Black a long ways. But besides that, he just knows how to get a reaction whether it's his sitting taunt or just the way he moves in the ring.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ’s really showing off his mom hair in this promo


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

YES START TO TEASE THIS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Orton tried that man.. hahahaha!

AJ vs Orton at Mania... YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AJ vs Orton at Mania will easily be MOTN.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Orton towers over Styles.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ and Orton will be great.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The whole thing was to basically get Charlotte into the match because she is a Flair and to try and get RR cheered by her demanding Becky be added back into the match and now becuse of that, they ruined their WM main event by over booking it


They should've kept it simple. 

Becky vs. Ronda straight up. Since they were insistent on a triple threat, Charlotte and Becky could've both been declared as the rightful winners of the Rumble.

Asuka is another victim of this crappy booking. She's an afterthought but the champion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lacey :gtfo


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> Orton towers over Styles.




Randy’s a big mother fucker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I don’t think this is a good idea jobbing your guys to these new NXT guys. Unless those two are on the way out too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nakamura may be on his way out


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I have had it with the Lacey Evans stuff, its becoming Emma 2.0


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100583512204169216


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

No Gargano or Ciampa tonight?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So will the whole Lacey Evans thing eventually get to the point?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

At least they're foreshadowing with AJ-Orton.

I do wonder how this story will go.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Donnie said:


> At least they're foreshadowing with AJ-Orton.
> 
> I do wonder how this story will go.


Until they've "foreshadowed" it so much that no one gives a fuck anymore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

speaking of AJ Styles


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> No Gargano or Ciampa tonight?


Gargano was in catering when the Hardys/Bar match was happening, he wasn't dressed to wrestle, so I suppose they won't


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So will the whole Lacey Evans thing eventually get to the point?


Maybe she's for Asuka or Charlotte (post Mania).


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AJ/Orton at Mania doesn't interest me one bit. They're both too stale at this point to get my attention.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Put Gulak on the main roster.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They could have had two amazing womens title matches at WM. But they had to fuck it up by adding Charlotte to the Raws title match and hiding Asuka for all these weeks


They should just unify the damn titles again (The Tag Titles are already being defended on both shows). When is WWE going to realize that they SUCK when it comes to having a Brand Split.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I need my Mandy Rose fix for the night.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> AJ/Orton at Mania doesn't interest me one bit. They're both too stale at this point to get my attention.


We should've gotten that match at WM33 instead of that Bray Wyatt crap.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

troubleman1218 said:


> They should just unify the damn titles again (The Tag Titles are already being defended on both shows). When is WWE going to realize that they SUCK when it comes to having a Brand Split.


What the should do is have one womens title and go with an IC womens title for the mid carders

They could have had Becky as SD champion and RR as Raws champion at WM to unify the titles



.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lacey pulling a Scarelett except for more class than ass.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

ironcladd1 said:


> AJ’s really showing off his mom hair in this promo




One of my favorite list of Jericho moments was when AJs “stupid soccer mom haircut” made the list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I need my Mandy Rose fix for the night.


Check her IG because it seems like you ain't getting one tonight.

I would complain about the IIconics, but they are never there, so nothing new :ciampa


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> What the should do is have one womens title and go with an IC womens title for the mid carders
> 
> .


They would need their own show for that to work.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> Maybe she's for Asuka or Charlotte (post Mania).


Maybe even tho they supposedly have been considering having her face Asuka at Mania.

Guess we'll see how things go after Fastlane when the proper road to Mania starts.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

finally a serious kofi kingston


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100584000802963457


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't they say that the Usos were coming out? They really don't know how to manage time


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

No Women's match this week. Can't remember the last time that's happened.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That Reigns' video package...


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Check her IG because it seems like you ain't getting one tonight.
> 
> I would complain about *the IIconics, but they are never there, so nothing new* :ciampa


Which is a shame because blonde Peyton Royce looks stunning.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

troubleman1218 said:


> They would need their own show for that to work.


Nah, just have the womens and IC champion be on both shows like they are doing with the Womens tag titles

Just alternative what show the IC and womens champion is on each week


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Owen's with Jobber entrance!! :heston


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

All the filler dedicated to shit happening on RAW and no Asuka.. a week after taking a loss after being left off T.V. for weeks. Disgusting.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So the only women on the show tonight were Carmella and Zelina as managers and Charlotte to promote a RAW angle... It must suck to be a woman not named Charlotte or Becky on SD... or a tag team not named New Day, the Usos or The Bar


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Erick Rowan is the male version of Tamina, useless one very level.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Which is a shame because blonde Peyton Royce looks stunning.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Owens will turn heel right


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

KO is gonna struggle as a babyface


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Go head big fella! 

ERRRRRRRRRRRRRFFKWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Surprised there was no women's segment outside of Charlotte's promo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GIVE US ASUKA, YOU COWARDS!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Black Cobra said:


> All the filler dedicated to shit happening on RAW and no Asuka.. a week after taking a loss after being left off T.V. for weeks. Disgusting.


Especially when they are supposed to be competing


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> I need my Mandy Rose fix for the night.


Same here.:ambrose4


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought I saw a bunch of people saying that KO lost weight in his absence? He hasn't lost shit


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Wwe are bastards for treating asuka like crap. She could have had a credible fued with Charlotte for the sdl title but they just have to feed charlottes ego by ruining the raw women’s title match. To please Charlotte, wwe has ruined 2 women’s title matches.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doctor Phantom said:


> GIVE US ASUKA, YOU COWARDS!!!


This is your fault for bringing out EvilCat


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

I fyou put midcard titles to women might as well create their own brand


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> This is your fault for bringing out EvilCat


You summoned it first! #Yourfault


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

No Asuka... Yawn...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Wwe are bastards for treating asuka like crap. She could have had a credible fued with Charlotte for the sdl title but they just have to feed charlottes ego by ruining the raw women’s title match. To please Charlotte, wwe has ruined 2 women’s title matches.


Plus if they wanted to have a WM moment they could have had Charlotte go over Asuka to be SD champion, Becky go over RR to be teh Raw champion, then have Bailey and Banks win their match and WM could have ended with the 4 horsewoman all raising their titles


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lmao Truth


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100588379492646912


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Asuka is world champ right and not on the show?? fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Owens seriously get the jobber entrance on his first night back? thats a great sign right away...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> :lmao Truth
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100588379492646912


He is the greatest


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DB needs to throw out some “You are planet pollution!” insults.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Did Owens seriously get the jobber entrance on his first night back? thats a great sign right away...


Nope...he didn't get a second of an entrance at all I just went from a commercial break and then write to Bryan


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mordecay said:


>


Holy shit man what a baddie


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Did Owens seriously get the jobber entrance on his first night back? thats a great sign right away...


If he is going to be a face maybe they wanted to hide the boos during his intro

But im sure knowing the WWE they will be dumb and keep him heel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So let me guess Kofi is going to try to tag in Owens and he's going to ditch him LOL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doctor Phantom said:


> You summoned it first! #Yourfault


I have no memory of that incident, sir.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Nah, just have the womens and IC champion be on both shows like they are doing with the Womens tag titles
> 
> Just alternative what show the IC and womens champion is on each week


WWE has too many titles as it is (and I don't even trust them with making the Women's Tag Team Titles work). Them having a midcard Women's Title would just confuse the audience especially if you're going to have them switch between shows every week. 

It would only work if they had their own show.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TBH, this is how I'd rank which black wrestler I want in Kofi's spot at WM.

1. Benjamin/Truth
2. Truth/Benjamin
3. Lashley
4. Big E
5. Crews
6. Kofi
7. Woods


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If all these weeks the Owens promos as a baby face was just for him to turn heel today that would be rather laughable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> I have no memory of that incident, sir.


Why must you turn this thread into a house of lies?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

That Ensiferum shirt looks sweet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens with a stunner


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The stunner for the win :HA


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Stone Cold Kevin Owens?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait what? is Owens finisher now The Stunner? seems kinda weird, hope that was just a one off thing it doesn't really suit him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They had Mandy beat Asuka last week and then they leave both of them off TV this week. I just don't understand this fucking company man.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow he got the win off the stunner too...if Austin is cool with it I’d love that over pop up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

In his first match back you have the guy's finisher devalued, but hey you can't kick out of this STONE COLD STUNNER.

WTF.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

STUNNER?!?!

DA HELL!!!!!!!!!!!

And no heel turn!?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryan is such a geek champion

Winning with the Stunner :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait what? is Owens finisher now The Stunner? seems kinda weird, hope that was just a one off thing it doesn't really suit him.


Well he did his pop up powerbomb and DB kicked out

Id love the power bomb be is sig move and the stunner being his new finisher


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What the hell man let Rowan take the pin


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So let me get this straight they just took Kofi out for no reason just because McMahon thought people didn't want to see it LOL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Daniel Bryan, the WWE Champion is pinned like nothing on SD on a weekly basis :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Overall a good episode but leaving Asuka off the show again is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Champion loses on TV again...

Get it together you idiots.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is starting to look like Dean Ambrose taking losses every week


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> So Daniel Bryan, the WWE Champion is pinned like nothing on SD on a weekly basis :lol


Guess it means DBry retains over Kofi at Mania.

But that was always happening... right?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chicken shit heels always lose in tag team matches then find a way to pull it out in single matches

I wish they would never pin champions but its the WWE lol


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> So Daniel Bryan, the WWE Champion is pinned like nothing on SD on a weekly basis :lol


Hey at least he gets on the show! That's more than the woman's champ can say..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe being the WWE Champion is like having the MITB briefcase.

Job till you cash in and win the belt = lose till you defend your title and retain.

Eh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well he did his pop up powerbomb and DB kicked out
> 
> Id love the power bomb be is sig move and the stunner being his new finisher


*sigh* i missed that part, having his finisher get kicked out of, giving him the jobber entrance, classic WWE already devaluing the guy and he's not even been back 2 hours.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Leaving Asuka off shows and having Bryan take the pin every week.... Good use of your champions WWE. Sorry I mean chumps..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Why must you turn this thread into a house of lies?


Stop arguing about Asuka not being there and start complaining about the IIconics not being there

Guys?...

Are you still there?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bryan losing to a Stunner by Owens which looked weak. :lol


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

I realize that as a fan you really can't over think the writing errors on this show but they really couldn't come up with a better way to do this? Vince, who last time had his head split open by a KO head butt is the one lobbying for him to be facing DB? and OMG Would they stop having their champions get pinned non stop??? You didn't see Hulk Hogan taking pins while he was champion and then the announcer saying Oh wow that guy who just pinned the champion could be next in line for a title opportunity!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Stop arguing about Asuka not being there and start complaining about the IIconics not being there
> 
> Guys?...
> 
> Are you still there?


The IIconics not being there is all your fault :shrugs


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch in the main-event of WrestleMania and Randy Orton vs AJ Styles likely happening too :mark :mark

This WrestleMania is already a success.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fun episode overall:

*They went out of there way to put Kofi over and set the stage for a big reaction only to get the rug pulled out from under him. He's going to Mania after this. It's now or never.

*It's great to see Owens back but inserting him in the Kofi/Bryan rivalry is a questionable move for me. If you want to do Bryan vs. Kofi, that's great. But Owens right now, and this could change, feels like a 3rd wheel.

*The Hardyz coming back was a surprise, but a welcomed one. Matt looks great. And like I said, this could lead to Usos vs. Hardyz for the 1st time which I'm ready for.

*Really loved the Andrade/Rey/Truth stuff. Truth is hilarious. Rey and Almas are magic together. And they advance their rivalry while having a fun match in the process.

*Charlotte's promo was basically an advertisement for Raw where the big stuff will happen.

*Aleister and Ricochet continue their quest in getting over on the main roster bit by bit. The stuff with Aleister and Nakamura was really good.

*Lacey was here.....OK.

*Not sure where they're going with Owens here but the main event at least had me a bit more intrigued. I want to see if he keeps this babyface-ish character. The Stunner as a finisher was hilarious.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Stop arguing about Asuka not being there and start complaining about the IIconics not being there
> 
> Guys?...
> 
> Are you still there?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

This entire show was a disjointed mess and I would not be shocked in the slightest if Vince rewrote the script at the last second.

- No women's match

- No Asuka

- No Gargano/Cesaro

- No Usos (despite commentary mentioning several times they would be showing up)

- No Miz

This show was a dumpster fire from a time management perspective.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Soooo... Steph and HHH have it all set for Becky vs Ronda and Vince screws it up..

Then Shane and Steph have it all set for Kofi vs Bryan and Vince screws it up...

They setting up a Vince vs "the kids" angle? Haven't they done something like that at least once before?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> The IIconics not being there is all your fault :shrugs


What did I do?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> What did I do?


Don't feign ignorance, you know full well you and Phantom worked together to bring _that_ thing again.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Reil said:


> This entire show was a disjointed mess and I would not be shocked in the slightest if Vince rewrote the script at the last second.
> 
> - No women's match
> 
> ...


The fucked up thing was that they advertised two singles matches with Gargano vs Cesaro and Ciampa vs Sheamus. If you are going to change the script at the last second then don't advertise matches at all. fpalm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Don't feign ignorance, you know full well you and Phantom worked together to bring _that_ thing again.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Disappointed that we never got to see Cesaro/Gargano as planned, and that there was no Ciampa on SD too.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Another week, another loss for Bryan. Jesus. No wonder this title feels worthless.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Disappointed that we never got to see Cesaro/Gargano as planned, and that there was no Ciampa on SD too.


Yeah the Hardys randomly returning instead was disappointing. Maybe next week?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> The fucked up thing was that they advertised two singles matches with Gargano vs Cesaro and Ciampa vs Sheamus. If you are going to change the script at the last second then don't advertise matches at all. fpalm


If they did change it at the last minute then they can't take back all the advertising they did before the change.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah the Hardys randomly returning instead was disappointing. Maybe next week?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Are Gargano and Ciampa being sent back to NXT? They weren't on RAW either right?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Reil said:


> This entire show was a disjointed mess and I would not be shocked in the slightest if Vince rewrote the script at the last second.
> 
> - No women's match
> 
> ...


Your disappointed about no women's match?? I am glad they didn't have a women's match tonight!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

an usos promo>charlotte boring promo


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

p862011 said:


> an usos promo>charlotte boring promo


It would have been nice to see the USO's cut a promo tonight on how they are going to keep their titles and going to send their challengers to the USO Jail Center! 
@Joseph92 ; They should have just said Hardy's vs The Bar instead of advertising two single matches that never made TV. :shrug


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah the Hardys randomly returning instead was disappointing. Maybe next week?


Which confirms that Woken Matt Hardy was a gigantic flop.... as expected.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Smackdown wasnt good this week. I don;t know what felt off about it but it felt very last minute.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> They had Mandy beat Asuka last week and then they leave both of them off TV this week. I just don't understand this fucking company man.


Sonya still underrated as hell in the looks department.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I still think for some reason that Big E and Xavier Woods will turn on Kofi but I could be wrong hopefully



KingofKings1524 said:


> Mango13 said:
> 
> 
> > They had Mandy beat Asuka last week and then they leave both of them off TV this week. I just don't understand this fucking company man.
> ...


I've always thought Sonya was hot and underrated also


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

It's cool that KO's back, but what the actual fuck is with this trend of promoting a match that people want and makes sense, only for Vince to come out and say "Fuck all of you, we're doing something else"?

This bait and switch shit's gonna bite them really hard one day.

This fucking company...

:maury


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So Asuka is missing from her own damn show yet again.* And she still has no set Mania opponent.* Also Becky is missing from the show again and Charlotte cuts the shame generic heel promo yet again.* And some WWE defenders wonder why others are worried/not liking this "direction."

Also this "Vince randomly taking away title shots on a whim" thing is going to get ol if he doesn't show back up later on to follow up.* It's done nothing to help Becky's momentum at all and hopefully they don't fuck it up with Kofi either.

Also I guess that WWE just wants us to forgot how KO attacked Vince and busted him open the last time that they saw each other, continuity what's that?

Basically it feels like they're just throwing random shit against a wall to see what sticks at this point.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Last time we saw Kevin Owens, he was on RAW with his "best friend" Sami Zayn. Now he's on Smackdown and gets to interfere with Kofi Kingston's random push. So sad.
Last time we saw Matt Hardy, he was on RAW teaming with Bray Wyatt. Now he's back randomly with his brother Jeff in a loaded tag team division on Smackdown. So sad.
Every time see Charlotte or Becky, its to promote their segments on RAW. Asuka still has no opponent and is hardly on TV. So sad.

I have no clue what direction Smackdown is going at the moment and this week's show felt like it was re-written before it aired. Maybe Bruce Pritchard being back on board forced some changes. The Usos weren't even on TV either. How many times is the WWE Champion going to take pinfall losses in tag team matches? Did we see this happen back in the days during Triple H's reign of terror? Or when Cena was Champ? Or when Austin or Rock was Champ? Hell fricken no....


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I can only imagine The Hardys want the Smackdown tag belts because they won Raw when they returned.

Last night was the first time I didn't watch Smackdown in months. I knew it would be a Charlotte promo and no Becky and zero progression.

Is this Vince angle just so the kids and HHH will push him off the on screen role for good eventually. 

"You make bad decisions" " you don't give the fans what they want"

Yet the matchups are ultimately as Vince intends so we lose out either way.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I didn't think it was possible but the WWE has actually gotten worse, and not just worse, but much, MUCH worse.

We've got the 1000th Shield Reunion going on, on Raw. If it wasn't bad enough that Seth Rollins is going to have a World Title match at WrestleMania, now he's just Romans sidekick Seth Rollins. They've ruined Ronda Rousey, they're screwing up the Ronda / Becky / Charlotte feud. They're doing the whole McMahon Family chosen one thing to it, on top of 3-4 ridiculous side storylines.

Then on SmackDown we've got another McMahon Family chosen one storyline running with the World Title this time. The Brand split is coming to an end with KO randomly popping back up on SDL now, and Matt Hardy randomly pops up on SDL. On a show where they always struggle to get people on TV we now have to put up with these NXT Dweebs that all look like badly done CAWS on a WWE game having a match every week on SDL after having a match on Raw as well. That becomes a bigger issue because instead of having any follow up to the Asuka / Mandy match from last week or Usos / McMiz feud we just get these NXT guys having meaningless matches after having meaningless matches on Raw as well. No Miz, no Shane, no Usos, no Joe, etc but they give all the latest batch of panic NXT call ups plenty of time 2 night in a row. On top of that they had 3 different tag team matches on the show, 5 legit tag teams on show but the tag team Champions and their Tag Team Title feud got exactly zero seconds. That's beyond dumb, how do you have the Hardys, Bar, Vegan Twats, Evil Foreigners, NXT dorks #2 all in tag matches but not give the tag Champions even a second of screen time?

Its actually impressive how WWE can put out such a shit product, and then actually manage to make it even worse.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

* Happy Matt is back. Give me a 4-way tag match at Mania that includes the Hardys and Usos. Any other 2 teams would suffice. 

* I'm still not invested in Kofi as most people, but happy for him. He's going to WM. I just don't like them re-using the Becky storyline.

* Speaking of that, Charlotte didn't need an ring promo, a backstage interview to say she'll be on RAW on Monday would have sufficed. 

* KO is back. K whatever. Where the fuck is Sami Zayn? He's doomed anyway, on SD he'll be stuck again with KO and on RAW there's no place for him, he'd be worse than Balor. KO is still a chosen one and could have had good success on RAW, Sami should have went to SD..oh well.

* Everything Andrade does in the ring is incredible. The best wrestler in the company and I don't know if there's anyone close to his level besides maybe Gargano. 

* Black is a fucking badass. My favorite guy today.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Another week, another clean defeat for Bryan. What a fucking joke this company is. First fucking rule is make the title look strong, and that's what, 3 times he's been pinned clean on Smackdown THIS YEAR now already?

Asuka not on the show yet again too. Great way to make your champions look strong.

Oh and yet another week of no Becky on Smackdown. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

That ring announcer (Greg Hamilton is it?) gets on my fucking nerves with the way he announces some people’s names. Worst ring announcer in WWE, fuck him off. 

Wasn’t Gargano vs Cesaro being promoted before the show? Was looking forward to seeing him and Ciampa again but they weren’t on Raw or SD...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Great episode of SD. Great back to back shows now with RAW. Lets keep this trend going!

-That Kofi angle was done perfectly. My heart actually hurt to see Kofi denied a chance. When his time comes, it'll be epic.
-Bryan in the opening segment, played that PERFECTLY. He's great at playing this smug asshole persona.
- KO IS BACK! :mark
- Nice to see the Hardyz get an extension.
- Honky Tonk Man in the Hall of Fame is cool.
- Andrade looking awesome. Hope he continues to be on TV.
- Ricochet and Black man...these two are awesome. I'm excited each week to see them.
- KO WITH THE STUNNER !?!?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

here's a small critique

Why do they not play the intro to Andrade's theme? Thought that was the best part of his theme and it really shows the audience who it is instantly


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

here's a small critique

Why do they not play the intro to Andrade's theme? Thought that was the best part of his theme and it really shows the audience who it is instantly


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

An okay edition I'm glad AJ/Orton is finally underway at least.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> * Happy Matt is back. Give me a 4-way tag match at Mania that includes the Hardys and Usos. Any other 2 teams would suffice.
> 
> * I'm still not invested in Kofi as most people, but happy for him. He's going to WM. I just don't like them re-using the Becky storyline.
> 
> ...


KO has never been a chosen one.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> KO has never been a chosen one.


GTFO out with that BS.

Look at the list of his accomplishment. I don't need to say more. He's always been a top 5-7 guy.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> GTFO out with that BS.
> 
> Look at the list of his accomplishment. I don't need to say more. He's always been a top 5-7 guy.


He's been world champion once (and he only won it because Finn got injured). I don't care about his US or IC title reigns because those belts are worthless.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> He's been world champion once (and he only won it because Finn got injured). I don't care about his US or IC title reigns because those belts are worthless.


lol. He was heavily featured always. Those are not worthless compared to the shit other wrestlers get. He was pushed right off the gate in NXT becoming champion in 3 month. He beat Cena in his debut, it was after the KO stuff that Cena started losing credibility.
Please, all of you KO fans make excuse for him but the fact is the guy has been pushed a lot, I wish his 10x more talented friend Zayn was pushed as 1/10th of him.


----------

